
China’s Citizen Score Could Herald New Global Data Based Caste System - imartin2k
https://hackernoon.com/chinas-citizen-score-could-herald-new-global-data-based-caste-system-a6b2e2859c13
======
Top19
It's important to realize China is a huge bubble. They are the world's largest
company. Why in the world are we supposed to have any faith in their GDP
statistics? GDP growth in China has likely been negative for the last year
also fyi.

One day the world will wake up and realize 20% of the global economy is gone,
simply because it never existed. The consequences will be far more than just
disastrous.

Also thought this was a beautiful quote: "Silicon Valley chose to imprison us
in apps and call it business, when what it really amounts to is a social
credit system of social gamification."

